# First ALS Call for me but funny



## hitman196 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Background* OK so i'm an attendant for a private agency in a rural area that maybe gets one - two calls a day. Im newer and learning what I can on the job but running into some of the funniest things ever.

*Call*
We show up to the scene with fire department there with two First responders filling us in that the women has been unconscious for over 12 hours and when we got inside the house. There was three officers standing around drinking coffee and eating donuts which I couldn't keep a straight face about. Then we head into the bed room to the patient and the Medic and EMT i'm with start working.
I ask the husband why he took so long to call and his response dead on was "Have you ever been married? It was so damn quite during the game!" 

That was my first month on duty and this is something I will remember for a long time but this call made me hooked to the career.


----------

